# Juruth Railway extension started!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The staff of the Juruth Railway has finally decided to start the long desired extension of the line!

The old situation (after almost a month of dry weather a short period of very hard rain followed. This resulted in an explosive grow of all sort of plants and weeds!) 

You can see that in the current situation the track goes from the left to the tunnel portal (right side of the building). 



And this is were the expansion is going to be:

http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/83_163/128_58/S5006545modified-vi633.jpg

Starting with laying tracks to see what is possible:


  
  

An "artist" impression













Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Breaking away the old concrete roadbed. Boy did I made those good....










http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/83_163/128_58/S5006565modified-vi.jpg

And pouring new ones:





  
Stupid cat...
  
Planned to work on today but work has been delayed by heavy rainfall now (at this moment it looks like it's late october instead of late july...).
Better luck tomorrow?

Paul


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

paul, what are you using for forms for the concrete? Also, are you recycling the old concrete into the new. 

Like the dog prints on the fresh concrete, btw :-]


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 29 Jul 2010 07:12 AM 
paul, what are you using for forms for the concrete? Also, are you recycling the old concrete into the new. 

Like the dog prints on the fresh concrete, btw :-] 
No dog but a cat.. One of my neighbor's cats is always very curious. There are 3 cats visiting my garden and we have an understanding; they are welcome as long as they hunt for mice, keep other cats out and don't use the garden as toilet. This is a very successful agreement that works good for years now. The specific cat in question always use the tunnel as favorite hideout (which is very useful as this cleans it from spiders, dust etc. every time with it's fur-coat). When leaving the tunnel yesterday it found itself in wet concrete... 

The forms are strips cut out of hardboard. Hardboard is cheap and you can cut and bend it easily. You can use it several times. This specific hardboard (3mm thick) come from the backsides of my old kitchen closets (I've replaced my kitchen interior recently). After drying a day the strips are removed and the next part can be laid. 
The pieces of the old concrete can be re-used indeed; they can be placed at the bottom and the new concrete can be poured over it. I also use metal chicken wire, old metal tubes or strips to reenforce the concrete. 
    Paul


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, swell job, keep us posted


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A few sunbeams and I'm back in the garden!

By turning the garbage-bins a quart (and build a new storage for them) I won an extra 60 cm space (in my post-stamp size garden every bit of space is welcome).Now I can make the circle a bit bigger, more an oval. This way there is also more length of track for the gradings.

New pics: 







I know the pictures show a bit of a messy garden... Have to clean up...
The big bucket is perhaps usable as a little pond.

Wish I could work further but 'unfortunatly' I'm of on vacation tomorrow.
SWMBO orders me to pack my bags now. So no further updates till at least august 10...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

The trains run again! See this little movie on Gardenrailway TV with an engineers view on my railroad.

Find more videos like this on _Garden Railway TV_


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

And from public point of view ;-)



Find more videos like this on _Garden Railway TV_


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

After succesfull testruns I started ballasting the tracks. As you can see I use a Portland cement mix to fixate the ballast at the sides of the tracks.
In the middle, between the sleepers, the ballast lays loose. 










At the bottom of the 'hill' I placed (green) lemonade straws in the ballast as sort of drainage. I figured that the water will flow to the lowest point.
Because the dried Portland cement could form barriers / dams for the water in the middle the straws could help to get rid of the water. 
I don't know if this was truly necessary (the water can flow over the dam as well of course) but I just placed the straws anyway, couldn't hurt right? 












Also, I made a crossover out of Portland cement to protect the track on the footpath (or actually, because I just wanted to try this once!










Overview pictures: now it's starting to look like a garden again! 


























Paul


----------

